
Standardize Getting Started: The Need for ./bin/start - etagwerker
http://www.ombulabs.com/blog/maintenance/conventions/standard-getting-started.html
======
ericclemmons
I agree that this convention is useful.

We have dozens of Node projects at my office, and you can tell the age of them
by whether the start script is "grunt", "gulp", "npm run dev" or "npm start".

Using [per-env][0], we've begun replacing all setup and all starts for every
environment to be "npm install" and "npm start".

[0]: [https://github.com/ericclemmons/per-
env](https://github.com/ericclemmons/per-env)

